# Way to close!



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Kind of like the other link that was posted, but it's still cool and freaky none the less. :hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya we've had that one on here before.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool. I assume people feed it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is someones pet.


----------

